# Oscilador L-C con CD4001



## xvladx (Ene 7, 2011)

Amigos, estoy un poco desorientado y me gustaria saber si me ayudan a saber un poco sobre como funciona el oscilador que muestro en la imagen y a obtener la formula para calcular la frecuencia.
Muchas gracias a todos!!!


----------



## xvladx (Ene 8, 2011)

Si no me equivoco es un oscilador Colpitts y la Frec deberia estar dada por la formula que adjunto. Haciendo los calculos nome da ni de casualidad la frec del circuito con los valores de L y C tal como estan planteados. La frec del circuito deberia ser de 166 KHz. En que me estoy equivocando??

Por favor alguien que me ayude!!
gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 8, 2011)

xvladx dijo:


> Si no me equivoco es un oscilador Colpitts y la Frec deberia estar dada por la formula que adjunto.


Si señor, sale aplicando el criterio de Barkhausen.



> Haciendo los calculos nome da ni de casualidad la frec del circuito con los valores de L y C tal como estan planteados. *La frec del circuito deberia ser de 166 KHz. En que me estoy equivocando??*


Por el momento estamos seguros que te llevas muy mal con los prefijos de las unidades --> Evaluando la formula con esos valores da *4.8MHz.
*Si la inductancia hubiera sido de* 1mHy *habrias estado mas cerca (fo=151.7kHz)


----------



## xvladx (Ene 8, 2011)

Exacto Eduardo, ahora me di cuenta que me equivoque con la inductancia. En lugar de ser de 1 uHy debe ser de 1 mHy. Muchas gracias por tu comentario.


----------



## xvladx (Ene 10, 2011)

Me gustaria simular este oscilador en Proteus, pero por mas que intento no puedo. Lei en algun post que tengo que cargarle las condiciones iniciales (IC). Como debo hacerlo, alguien me podria ayudar por favor?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 10, 2011)

xvladx dijo:


> Me gustaria simular este oscilador en Proteus, pero por mas que intento no puedo. Lei en algun post que tengo que cargarle las condiciones iniciales (IC). Como debo hacerlo, alguien me podria ayudar por favor?


*- NO REPITAS LOS MENSAJES*:enfadado:   .

- Elegiste un mal ejemplo para simular. Los modelos de los componentes son *siempre simplificados*, unos mas y otros menos. Particularmente, los circuitos digitales son los mas simplificados, al punto de que cuando se hace mezcla entre elementos digitales y analogicos puede llegar a simular cualquier cosa.
Eso se hace por una simple cuestion de velocidad y porque se supone que quien esta usando el simulador tiene idea de lo que esta haciendo.

Para simularlo con el Proteus, tenes que clickear en el icono Graph Mode y abrir una ventana arrastrando el mouse. Despues agregas las magnitudes a graficar (Add Trace, ctrl+A) y por ultimo vas a Edit Graph y le pones un tiempo de simulacion de 150u (por default es 1") y *desmarcas* "Initial DC solution".

Le das a la barra espaciadora y te corre la simulacion, peeeeeeeeeero segun como esten los parametros de la compuerta y los SPICE, puede llegar a hacer cualquier verdura, incluso no oscilar.
Por que?  --> Porque al mezclar elementos digitales con analogicos el Proteus es bastante malo ==> Ese tipo de cosas hacelas con el LTSpice (freeware)


----------



## xvladx (Ene 11, 2011)

Finalmente lo pude hacer oscilar con el Proteus, no se si sera lo ideal como en la practica pero me sirvio. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda Eduardo.
Lo que hice fue utilizar tanto indutor como capacitores y resistencia con los modelos primitivos que tiene el proteus en la libnreria y cargarle condiciones iniciales inversas en la union de cada capacitor con el inductor.
Por si a alguien le sirve adjunto la forma de onda.
Eduardo muchas gracias nuevamente.


----------



## CMACIASM (Mar 10, 2011)

Disculpa amigo podrias subir el circuito ya con las condiciones iniciales, es que por mas que intento no logro hacerlo oscilar, de antemano gracias


----------



## fernandob (Mar 10, 2011)

nunca use LC , pero me da una intriga:no requiere ese tipo de oscilador una compuerta trigger ???


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 10, 2011)

Ese solamente necesita que la ganancia de la compuerta sea mayor que 1.

Con compuertas Schmitt trigger tenes un oscilador *no lineal* (este es lineal).
Tiene la ventaja que podes hacerlo oscilar con menos componentes (R+L+C , L+C, R+C, R+L) pero la desventaja que el valor de frecuencia es menos estable.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hola alguien sabe como calcular la frecuencia a la que oscila este Oscolador mediante las R y el Condensador que tiene:

Lo digo porque quiero hacer un oscilador con un 555 que trabaje a frecuencia lo mas parecido posible.
Gracias.


----------



## sydjoe (Jun 5, 2012)

xvladx dijo:


> Finalmente lo pude hacer oscilar con el Proteus, no se si sera lo ideal como en la practica pero me sirvio. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda Eduardo.
> Lo que hice fue utilizar tanto indutor como capacitores y resistencia con los modelos primitivos que tiene el proteus en la libnreria y cargarle condiciones iniciales inversas en la union de cada capacitor con el inductor.
> Por si a alguien le sirve adjunto la forma de onda.
> Eduardo muchas gracias nuevamente.




hola estoy presentando el mismo problema que tu tuviste y queria pedirte un favor, si puedes subir la imagen del circuito colpitts? y asi poder ver como hiciste para que oscilara. de ante mano gracias.


----------

